# للبيع صاجه اف جي



## tjarksa (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم . 


للبيع صاجه اف جي فيه شوي طعوج نفس ماهو موضح بالصور وبدون قواعد 
شريتها قبل فتره وجيت اركبها جيت لي محل واحد يقولي مايعرف يركبها وقال اضن لها قواعد او تحتاج ترهيم قواعد

وبعدها تكاسلت وخليتها وبعت الموتر والحين ببيع الصاجه . 


للأمانه على كلام المحل اللي جيته يقول تحتاج قواعد او يفصل لها قواعد من عند الحدادين . 

ان شالله الصور واضحه وترضي الشاري . 




















البيع لاعلى سوم .

تم البيع


----------

